# Anchorseal



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm almost out of Anchorseal and need to buy more. Has anyone ever used the red, blue or green? The color shouldn't transfer to the wood, will it?


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 5, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm almost out of Anchorseal and need to buy more. Has anyone ever used the red, blue or green? The color shouldn't transfer to the wood, will it?


They have colors now?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 5, 2020)

I use the original anchor seal and dont deviate. I order it direct from them and they ship it right to my door. When a product works I dont change. Just sayin........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 5, 2020)

They have red, blue and green in the original. I used clear but just thought about maybe trying one of the others. I order directly from them as well. I'm going to order 5 gallons this time since I've got access to a mill now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Jun 5, 2020)

I'd not be too concerned about staining, that stuff doesn't 'soak' in much from what I can tell. I would think any board dried with color in the end grain sealer would be cut off once ready to use. If you don't have a need for color identification of milled boards, then just go with clear.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Patrude (Jun 5, 2020)

I underwrite Tim's statement regarding absorbshion. I only use the original white but it generally stays on the surface. So my guess is that you most likely wont have any staining.


----------



## Flacer22 (Jun 15, 2020)

Sorry I was late to the party on this one but I'll 100% tell you color does not matter one bit it does NOT stain wood in any way shape or form. I have a 50 gallon barrel of blue and green in use right now. Also FYI you can get it in about any color you can dream of if you buy by barrel basically go to Lowe's pic any color and send it to them and they will match it lol. 

Lastly if anyone is considering buying it by barrel it's a major major upgrade in price vs the bucket I about fell over when I bought my first barrel. I kid you not I think a 5 gallon bucket is what 100 bucks?? A barrel shipped to my door in Ohio is 278$ so ya for price of 3 buckets I got 55 gallons.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 15, 2020)

I use the original and prefer the clear so I can see the end grain. The colored ones I know they use it for color coding species of wood- like green is typically use for maple.


----------

